# Kindle Fire HD Upgrade??



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My Kindle Fire HD just took an upgrade. Does anyone know of any new features included in this upgrade, if any?

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What number is it at now? The latest _was_ x.4.3 but it looks like the latest is now x.4.6. (x varies depending on which Fire)

Off to check my Fires.

BTW. . .here's the page that says what's been added: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_200529680_kindlelhd?nodeId=201016350



> The software update includes the following enhancements:
> 
> *Language Support for Brazilian Portuguese*
> You can now change your device language to Brazilian Portuguese.
> ...


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine is on 8.4.6... never noticed an update..  nothing of real use to me there.  (same upgrades for 8.9" as listed by Ann).


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am still on 8.3.4. But that is probably because I haven't turned on wifi in a while as I am hooked on playing Stand O'Food games.  

Turning on now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. . . .the update just came down in the last day or two. . . . .rumor has it there was an x.4.5 but that it broke 'flash' on some third party browsers, so Amazon fixed it before releasing it widely . . . . hence x.4.6.

Not much I'm going to use, most likely, in the new update either.  Both my devices got it.


----------

